# Pig Pen Dust Cloud



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

Tulle fabric maybe, drape it around a craft wire frame? That's a tough one


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a tough one!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I second tulle.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

small portable smoke machine?
are they old enough to vape?  j/k!!
seriously though, I wouldn't worry about it if you're going a 'realistic' route. 
BUT, if the costumes are 2-dimensional looking type then I'd just draw the black cloud lines on sturdy hard foam (for bendability) and attach it to the costume around the legs.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

People usually just use cotton, like for tornado costumes. Like smoke effects in stop motion animation rolled cotton or cotton batting its sometimes called


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meredith Viera just did this costume on The Today Show & it looks like the tulle was held up & on by fishing line. It's also really creepy looking because she's in a bald cap with weird squiggles on her head & tiny ears. She sorta looks like Sloth from the Goonies movie but whatevs.










Here it is in motion, Pigpen shows up around the 3:35 mark:
http://www.today.com/news/today-goes-nuts-halloween-peanuts-see-our-charlie-brown-gang-t53131


----------

